# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  NOD32 vs advapi32.$$$

## Rock-ko

Столкнулся с данной проблемой ... 
4 часа танцев с бубном... далее в поисковик.
напал на ваш сайт, прочитал тему не получил ответа .. после недолгих поисков залез на сайт Крипто про.. там кое как разжевали проблему!
"С 23.12.08 после обновления сигнатур NOD32, на машинах где установлено Крипто-Про для работы с банковскими программами, антивирус выдает сообщение о заражении advapi32.$$$, сперва наши программисты (они и занимаются с данным ПО) звонили в Крипто-Про, на что им было сказано, что если будут повальные жалобы в их адрес, тогда вопрос будет решаться. 
Единственный способ (пока), добавить advapi32.$$$ в исключения Нода. Так же были отправлены письма в Нод, ответы от них стандартные - "Как только, так сразу". Соответственно было убито масса времени, на ответы сотрудникам, чтобы во всех филиалах, подразделениях и офисах временно добавить этот файл в исключения. 

Откопал тему тут http://www.cryptopro.ru/cryptopro/fo...ts&m=4614#4614

*По этой проблеме пока выход один - ставить в исключения! =(*

пс. (модерам) перекиньте в нужную тему и закройте плз.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rock-ko

> Столкнулся с данной проблемой ... 
> 4 часа танцев с бубном... далее в поисковик.
> напал на ваш сайт, прочитал тему не получил ответа .. после недолгих поисков залез на сайт Крипто про.. там кое как разжевали проблему!
> "С 23.12.08 после обновления сигнатур NOD32, на машинах где установлено Крипто-Про для работы с банковскими программами, антивирус выдает сообщение о заражении advapi32.$$$, сперва наши программисты (они и занимаются с данным ПО) звонили в Крипто-Про, на что им было сказано, что если будут повальные жалобы в их адрес, тогда вопрос будет решаться. 
> Единственный способ (пока), добавить advapi32.$$$ в исключения Нода. Так же были отправлены письма в Нод, ответы от них стандартные - "Как только, так сразу". Соответственно было убито масса времени, на ответы сотрудникам, чтобы во всех филиалах, подразделениях и офисах временно добавить этот файл в исключения. 
> 
> Откопал тему тут http://www.cryptopro.ru/cryptopro/fo...ts&m=4614#4614
> 
> *По этой проблеме пока выход один - ставить в исключения! =(*


У нас проблема решилась на всех машинах с обновлением версии антивируса до 3717

----------


## Romero

в последнее время НОД вообще стал очень щепитильным, особенно он не любит патчи к программам, обзначая их HackTool
кряки и кейгены так же попадают в число уничтожения.
раньше такого не было  :Smiley: 
видимо политику новую ввели... борьбу с пиратством

----------


## Hanson

> в последнее время НОД вообще стал очень щепитильным, особенно он не любит патчи к программам, обзначая их HackTool
> кряки и кейгены так же попадают в число уничтожения.
> раньше такого не было 
> видимо политику новую ввели... борьбу с пиратством


правильно их опеделяет, они по сути своей и есть такие, 
кстати насколько я заметил (по логам с пользовательских компов) он их неудаляет, а просто ругается на них

----------


## Neo-473

ага,не удаляет..мб тогда и не удалял,а у меня лично,он прекрасно всё что надо и ненадо удаляет.

----------


## amcenter

Зря Вы так на Нод 4.0.474.0, настроить, чтоб не удалял элементарно, вот Нортон Интернет Секьюрити, вот это удаляйщик, даже при настройке без авто очистки, он почему-то некоторые файлы хватает так, что их копии нету даже в карантине, а если к примеру у Вас сборник программ в архиве, он предлагает представьте себе! - удалить весь архив со всем содержимым :-) , причем часто лезет не туда проверять в фоновом режиме, чем куда следовало бы глядеть по чаще.

----------


## Neo-473

*amcenter*, кто вам сказал что нод не удаляет архив?Он вообще "слеп" к архиву,а если он и что находит-под корень всё.В ноде две возможности-послать всех,и оставить файл,или же удалить его к чертям собачьим.Но 1-ое меня не устраивает,мало ли,действительно вредоносное ПО.
Впрочем нод всё равно хорош,он у меня на хорошем счете)

----------


## amcenter

*Neo-473*, выбрал везде (кроме доступа в интернет) режим "без очистки", тогда просто выводится окошечко с выбором действия, "стандартный режим" и режим "тщательной очистки" удаляют не спрашивая

----------

